
tl;dr Legal : Software Licenses in Plain English - pvsukale3
https://tldrlegal.com/
======
paulryanrogers
The YouTube license TLDR says "Don't download" yet the Red service offers
offline viewing. So my concern would be that the summaries might cause more
confusion, especially arrive premium features.

EDIT: fixed typo

------
jlewallen
Neat. Was just wondering about the Creative Commons Attribution Share-A-Like
license with regard to a hardware project and used this to sanity check my
interpretation. I also was very glad to find this page when I went looking:
[https://tldrlegal.com/license/tldrlegal-terms-of-
service#ter...](https://tldrlegal.com/license/tldrlegal-terms-of-
service#terms)

------
bovermyer
I needed this. I never fully understood the various licenses available.

